# Iphone Vs Android



## TheManInBlack (Feb 22, 2011)

What do you think, explain below please


----------



## cyoubx (Feb 22, 2011)

It's interesting that most men prefer Androids while women prefer iPhones.

I personally like the feel of an iPhone better. iOS seems a lot cleaner and easier to use, but maybe that's because I haven't actually owned an Android.
The good thing about Android phones is that they can have varied hardware to suit more people and it's simply eye candy.

I'm not really sure where I stand, but I would probably lean more closely to the iPhone.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 22, 2011)

I prefer iPhones iOS, I never really have liked any of Android's OS.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 22, 2011)

Android is mostly free software, while iphone is filled with dangerous DRM. If you want to keep you software freedom, Android is the way to go.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 22, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Android is mostly free software, while iphone is filled with dangerous DRM. If you want to keep you software freedom, Android is the way to go.


 
*cough*Jailbreak*cough*


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 22, 2011)

I have an iPhone, and absolutely love it. Everything is so... easy! It has everything I want.

But, if you don't know how to jailbreak your iPhone, then I wouldn't advice it. 
Jailbreaking my iPhone is what has made it so great. The amount of customization and freedom you have on the iPhone is incredible. And I'm not talking about just customizing your background. Jailbreaking literally opens up hundreds of things you can do to your iPhone, that makes it just more amazing. I have yet to see a phone that can come close.

With that said, bear in mind that I have never used an Android.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 22, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Android is mostly free software, while iphone is filled with dangerous DRM. If you want to keep you software freedom, Android is the way to go.


 
This is absolutely wrong. There is plenty of free software in the iOS app store, and plenty of paid software in the android market. The fact that there is DRM helps developers feel confident about selling their product without having their work stolen.


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 22, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> The amount of customization and freedom you have on the iPhone is incredible. And I'm not talking about just customizing your background. Jailbreaking literally opens up hundreds of things you can do to your iPhone, that makes it just more amazing. I have yet to see a phone that can come close.
> 
> With that said, bear in mind that I have never used an Android.


I've used many different phones, including Androids, Nokias, iPhones, and others, and let me tell you that there are many that give you *much* more freedom than a jailbroken iPhone. If it does everything you want, that's cool, but I'll take an N900 or an Android over an iPhone any day.



masterofthebass said:


> This is absolutely wrong. There is plenty of free software in the iOS app store, and plenty of paid software in the android market. The fact that there is DRM helps developers feel confident about selling their product without having their work stolen.


 
See: Free as in beer vs. free as in speech.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm an android user. I prefer it over iphone for multiple reasons. One of them being the fact that you have to jailbreak it to use it to its fullest potential, second because I like the idea of free software (free as in speech) and third because I have a blind hatred of apple for no particular reason other then their products being overpriced and underpowered


----------



## Bryan (Feb 22, 2011)

From a developer's perspective:

I looked at learning how to write code for handhelds, and even writing a simple "Hello World" application for the iPod would've cost me a few thousand because I would have to by a Mac to run the SDK. Android on the other hand has an SDK that can run on Windows and Linux, and an Android tablet was cheaper than an iPad. Writing Java code is less of a learning curve than Objective-C for many people (perhaps not people already writing Mac programs). Also, if you're with Apple, the have it restricted so that unless you play by their rules, you can be completely shutoff from your customers. So they could raise their commission or block your app completely if they decide to. With Android, while Market is the most popular place, there's still competition so that if Google decides to push too much, developers have an alternative place to publish their applications. Also, with majority of the cell phone market being non-smartphones, I think when those people are transitioning to smart phones, it's going to be the cheaper Android-based ones they'll go to. While not all apps are suited for those because of the screen, depending on what you're doing, it could still be enough screen real estate to have an application that will have a much broader market.



ElectricDoodie said:


> I have yet to see a phone that can come close.
> 
> With that said, bear in mind that I have never used an Android.


So what other smartphones have you used besides an iPhone?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan said:


> From a developer's perspective:
> 
> I looked at learning how to write code for handhelds, and even writing a simple "Hello World" application for the iPod would've cost me a few thousand because I would have to by a Mac to run the SDK. Android on the other hand has an SDK that can run on Windows and Linux, and an Android tablet was cheaper than an iPad. Writing Java code is less of a learning curve than Objective-C for many people (perhaps not people already writing Mac programs). Also, if you're with Apple, the have it restricted so that unless you play by their rules, you can be completely shutoff from your customers. So they could raise their commission or block your app completely if they decide to. With Android, while Market is the most popular place, there's still competition so that if Google decides to push too much, developers have an alternative place to publish their applications. Also, with majority of the cell phone market being non-smartphones, I think when those people are transitioning to smart phones, it's going to be the cheaper Android-based ones they'll go to. While not all apps are suited for those because of the screen, depending on what you're doing, it could still be enough screen real estate to have an application that will have a much broader market.


 
There is hardly a learning curve for Obj-C that is any different than transferring skills to an object-oriented language. I had 0 experience coming into writing iiTimer, but the paradigms of Obj-C translate directly to that of other languages. You are also able to use C or even C++ code within the application, so the need for Obj-C comes into play for the interface. Although you do have to have a mac to develop iOS applications, the development experience is a MUCH better one in my opinion. I have looked into the Android SDK multiple times, and have been put off by the ease of developing iOS apps.

Yes, the restricted nature of the app store does prevent power users from using the device to its full potential, but Apple did that for a reason. It controls the user experience in a way that is unmatched. This approach has obviously been overwhelmingly successful if you look at the users of iPhones, iPods, and iPads. Android right now is more accessible to smartphone buyers because of the plethora of devices, but that doesn't deter people from getting the iPhone.

And for all of you who think I'm being an apple fanboy, I specifically refused to get an iPhone and enjoy my Android device quite a bit.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Feb 22, 2011)

I love my Iphone, And this is coming from a previous android user. I once had an android and thought it was the best phone ever to come out. I Flamed people who said owned Iphones and laughed them down. 

3 Weeks ago my dog ate my grandmas dinosaur phone and she had to get a new one. She chose Iphone and when I held it I absolutly loved it. I played Nazi Zombies and could not set it down. I tried playing with my android device and felt that apple was more superior.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan said:


> So what other smartphones have you used besides an iPhone?


 

Blackberries and the Window's phone.
Since this seems to be a time to "share" about our smartphone experience, which ones have you used?





Also, to the OP, if you get an Android, check out the first ever NirvanaPhone, which is the next step after Smartphones.

The [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_Atrix_4G]Motorola Atrix 4G[/URL] is the first one released, today, and supposedly the most powerful phone, currently.


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 22, 2011)

Android is like iOS with a built in jailbreak! 

I prefer android over iOS, but thats all my personal thoughts. I like the way it looks, i like the things you can do with it, and I hate apples way of restricting everything just because they are cool etc.
But at the same time I have to admit, that iOS looks pretty nice and is very easy to use, especially if you use it for the first time (although I've met some people having trouble finding the right key to power it up.  ).


----------



## TheManInBlack (Feb 22, 2011)

GermanCube said:


> Android is like iOS with a built in jailbreak!


 
Android also does not have any good 3d apps that are worth playing and too much of the same thing. There apps are trashy and underdeveloped for the most part... Once developers realize the market potential for their idea on an android device maybe they will switch programming. Also apples strict app guideline has prevented too many pointless apps. Id say %50 of the apps in the appstore are usable. and %20 in the android marketplace are usable as well. so apple wins. but android is slowly catching up 

Besides most free games on the android have annoying adds Uhh. I also hate the fact that %98.8 of the games are 2d


----------



## Hexi (Feb 22, 2011)

Personally, I prefer iPhone/iPod, the apple products look a lot nicer and the interface is user-friendlier than Android. It's just simple and easy to use. Also, the apps are smoother because iPhones have very similar performance, while there are a lot of phones which have Android OS, so there is a huge difference in performance.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 22, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> This is absolutely wrong. There is plenty of free software in the iOS app store, and plenty of paid software in the android market. The fact that there is DRM helps developers feel confident about selling their product without having their work stolen.





Johannes91 said:


> See: Free as in beer vs. free as in speech.


Please click on the links that you quoted. There are many definitions of free and it seems like you assumed I meant the most common one, as in free beer, but I actually meant free as in free speech.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 22, 2011)

Nokia 1100 FTW!


----------



## supercuber86 (Feb 23, 2011)

I love my iPhone. i had a Droid Eris and let me say, it was the worst phone ever. It always froze and had no battery life. The apps are also terrible and most of those are already on the app store. My iPhone is great and never dies and it is so fast aside from Verizon's slow 3G network.


----------



## cisco (Feb 23, 2011)

you own an android phone, an iPhone owns you.

Besides, speaking of free (as in freedom), there is no jailbreak that will you be able to charge your iPhone with a standard, non-expensive usb cable (for example).


----------



## TheManInBlack (Feb 23, 2011)

supercuber86 said:


> I love my iPhone. i had a Droid Eris and let me say, it was the worst phone ever. It always froze and had no battery life. The apps are also terrible and most of those are already on the app store. My iPhone is great and never dies and it is so fast aside from Verizon's slow 3G network.


 
Are you saying verizon is terrible? they have a pretty good 3g network and the best data plan available for the Iphone. Im afraid that their quality will go down since everyone wants one. Like [email protected]


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 23, 2011)

non-expensive? iphone data cables are ridiculously abundant, and extremely inexpensive. Apple has standardized the 30pin connector for all of their devices, and I use a cable from 2005 to charge my ipad. Thats a better standard than the change from mini->micro usb that happened in the past 2 years.


----------



## Toad (Feb 23, 2011)

cisco said:


> you own an android phone, an iPhone owns you.


 
No I don't, no it doesn't.


----------



## Owen (Feb 23, 2011)

It's a phone. As long it can make phone calls, it has served it's purpose.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 23, 2011)

Owen said:


> It's a phone. As long it can make phone calls, it has served it's purpose.


 
Then quite obviously people are getting Android platforms or an iPhone for a purpose greater than phone calls, wouldn't you say?


----------



## TheManInBlack (Feb 23, 2011)

The android platform devices are excellent phones and a great phone for your needs. The devices that run on android always get the highest of reviews and are praised by critics and semi-apple fans alike. But apple is the best for many reasons. Apple releases a great phone every time a new one is released. Their updates help their devices and I thank them. Now that they are on Verizon we have seen an improvement in the Iphone that at&t once owned. The touch screen is the most advanced out of all of them. The main problem is that too many phones are being released with the android tech. A new model comes out every week and it gets annoying when you own a Droid2 and the Galaxy is released. Its not as bad as an Iphone being released every year. 

Another problem i am seeing is terrible useless games coming out for the android. The main reason i switched platforms was because of the amount of pointless terribly programmed applications in the android market place. True that the android is new and we have to give it "Time" for good apps to come out. But without strict app management we will continue to see poorly developed games. I mean seriously, A game developer could develop a game where you press a big red button and 3 select sound will come out every time you press them and a damned ad will come on. and it took almost nothing for the developer to develop! as i said in a recent post about %50 of apples apps are usable, the other %50 percent are crap. 

But android only has about %20 of usable apps. and the other %80 is terrible crud. 

Android Does. Apple Does More


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 23, 2011)

*continues to wait for Bryan to answer me*


----------



## Slash (Feb 23, 2011)

My opinion is that iOS is obviously way better for an average user. It does everything, and runs without any bugs, animations run smooth etc. But since I love free software (I use Ubuntu etc), I could easily make a choice (I do not have a smartphone...)
And also, I hate apple because of the fact that they kinda try to sell basic features as some new feature. For example, just see how iPod turned into iPhone. First, it became an iTouch, and that had 2G, 3G etc. The "new" features were like built-in camera, which I think is not a hard thing to build in a phone/mp3 player/whatever. Then it became an iPhone, which also had (has) 2G, 3G, 4G, that have only "new" features that I bet apple could've built in the first type of iPhones. But I understand why they do it (if I were them I might do the same) but it's still a bad thing.


----------



## tim (Feb 24, 2011)

Slash said:


> For example, just see how iPod turned into iPhone. First, it became an iTouch, and that had 2G, 3G etc. The "new" features were like built-in camera, which I think is not a hard thing to build in a phone/mp3 player/whatever. Then it became an iPhone, which also had (has) 2G, 3G, 4G, that have only "new" features that I bet apple could've built in the first type of iPhones. But I understand why they do it (if I were them I might do the same) but it's still a bad thing.


 
The iPhone was released before the iPod Touch. And an iPod didn't just "turn into" an iPhone/iPod Touch. They had to develop a completely new OS (iOS).


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> non-expensive? iphone data cables are ridiculously abundant, and extremely inexpensive. Apple has standardized the 30pin connector for all of their devices, and *I use a cable from 2005 to charge my ipad*. Thats a better standard than the change from mini->micro usb that happened in the past 2 years.



My wifes iPod Touch cable doesn't work with my iPhone 3Gs, my cable does work with her iPod though...


----------



## Erik (Feb 24, 2011)

Nokia: for people with simple phones or those who are dumb enough to think they have a good OS for Smartphones
Windows phone: those without any knowledge about phones and are afraid of getting something non-microsoft
iPhone: those with a lot of money to spend and like to brag about how good and beautiful their phone is
Android: the smart people who actually try to get the most out of a smartphone without paying for every little thing


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 24, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> My wifes iPod Touch cable doesn't work with my iPhone 3Gs, my cable does work with her iPod though...


 
That's weird, because I've never had a problem using 1 cable for any of my iPods, iPhones, iPads, iTouches.
Me and my wife have them, and whenever we travel, we just bring 1 cable, to charge all of them. 

Also, when we visit people, and want to charge more, we ask them for their chargers, since almost everyone has an iPod that we know, and they ALWAYS work.
Like when I visited my brother, I forgot my cable for my iPhone3GS, and I asked him for his iTouch cable, and it worked fine (just like your scenario.)

So, there must be something wrong with your wife's cable.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2011)

Her iPod Touch works fine with both cables, my iPhone only works with my cable (the one that came with the phone).


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 24, 2011)

perhaps you have a case on it? The older cables don't work with all the cases. The hole in the bumper is a little too small.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, the iPhone has a Speck Toughskin case on it. You can fold the bottom portion of the case away for charging. Doesn't make a difference though; one cable works, the other doesn't. My phone doesn't charge or get recognized by my iMac or my VAIO when I attempt to use my wifes cable.
Sometimes she leaves her cable lying around and I grab it by mistake...in her case it doesn't matter which cable she uses, both work.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 24, 2011)

thats extremely odd. I live in a house with 3 generations of iPhone, an iPod Touch, iPad, and 5th iPod. I haven't had an issue with any cable not working with another. Apple's 30 pin connector is standardized, and hasn't changed (except form factor) since its inception. That is a very strange situation you have there.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 24, 2011)

Try doing that, without the case, and see if it still doesn't work.


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, it's weird and annoying. 
...but good to know that one cable should work with all devices.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 24, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> My wifes iPod Touch cable doesn't work with my iPhone 3Gs, my cable does work with her iPod though...


 
I lost my first generation iPod Video cable and I use my iPhone's one. It works.

I prefer iOS over Android. The iOS has nailed a lot of small and little things that in the Google's OS become annoying after constant use. I envy the interface customization that iOS lacks though... I hate the fact that you need to jailbreak the phone to access its full potential.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 24, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> I lost my first generation iPod Video cable and I use my iPhone's one. It works.
> 
> I prefer iOS over Android. The iOS has nailed a lot of small and little things that in the Google's OS become annoying after constant use. I envy the interface customization that iOS lacks though... I hate the fact that you need to jailbreak the phone to access its full potential.


 
Exactly. Because iOS is fully proprietary, you do have any control over the source code, apple has the only and final say. But since most of Android is free software, you can change the source code to fit your needs.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 24, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Exactly. Because iOS is fully proprietary, you do have any control over the source code, apple has the only and final say. But since most of Android is free software, you can change the source code to fit your needs.


 
Find me the source code for HTC sense. I'd love to make changes to it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 24, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> The source is on This website. I assume you just mean the android source when you say HTC sense


 
no... I'm talking about the proprietary changes HTC puts on their android devices. Perhaps you should become more knowledgeable about the state of android devices before making blind claims about them. Almost every manufacturer of android devices forks the android source with their own changes: HTC with Sense, Motorola with Blur, Samsung with Touchwiz, etc.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> no... I'm talking about the proprietary changes HTC puts on their android devices. Perhaps you should become more knowledgeable about the state of android devices before making blind claims about them. Almost every manufacturer of android devices forks the android source with their own changes: HTC with Sense, Motorola with Blur, Samsung with Touchwiz, etc.


 
That's why I said that "most" of android is free software is my above post



danthecuber said:


> Exactly. Because iOS is fully proprietary, you do have any control over the source code, apple has the only and final say. But since *most* of Android is free software, you can change the source code to fit your needs.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 24, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> That's why I said that "most" of android is free software is my above post


 
Actually "most" of the available android software isn't free. When tyou go and buy a phone, it probably will have extra things thrown in, that is different from the android source. Yes, the core OS itself is free, but that is equivalent to calling OSX open source because BSD is.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 24, 2011)

Erik said:


> Nokia: for people with simple phones or those who are dumb enough to think they have a good OS for Smartphones
> Windows phone: those without any knowledge about phones and are afraid of getting something non-microsoft
> iPhone: those with a lot of money to spend and like to brag about how good and beautiful their phone is
> Android: the smart people who actually try to get the most out of a smartphone without paying for every little thing



This is very true today, but around 5 years ago Nokia was the best and their S60 platform although slow had some brilliant apps and games which ran very well even on those slow phones. 

I believe Nokia lost the plot because they never got around to upgrading their hardware, even today their latest flagship N8 is a joke compared to the powerful Androids and Iphone 4 is simply superb, hopefully with their new CEO they can achieve greatness again but till then it is Android FTW


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Actually "most" of the available android software isn't free. When tyou go and buy a phone, it probably will have extra things thrown in, that is different from the android source. Yes, the core OS itself is free, but that is equivalent to calling OSX open source because BSD is.


 
So, then would Maemo 5 be "mostly free?"


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 24, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> So, then would Maemo 5 be "mostly free?"


 
I'm not knowledgeable enough about the current status of MeeGo to comment on that.


----------



## otsyke (Feb 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Actually "most" of the available android software isn't free. When tyou go and buy a phone, it probably will have extra things thrown in, that is different from the android source. Yes, the core OS itself is free, but that is equivalent to calling OSX open source because BSD is.


 
true. 
But I can choose to have a fully functional device by flashing a custom rom without proprietary software or just re-compiling android myself from the source. It's not just the kernel it is based on, it's the whole operating system. Can you do that with OSX or iOS? 
And I can also develop and distribute an application without anyone's approval.
And I can choose to buy a cheaper phone, I'm not forced to buy the only one that exists at the price they want. And i can choose a phone with a usb port for charging.

I understand the flashing stuff is quite far from user-friendlyness, but at least it's possible. Probably not useful for 90% of people. It's just a matter of personal preference, like with cubes!


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 24, 2011)

nice avatar! you must know a lot about android. But yeah, compiling is another option instead of having htc compile it for you.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 24, 2011)

Why would I want a phone that's also a bad, but expensive computer?


----------



## otsyke (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, that looks like a big post against me.
I'm not and android fanboy, I know in many ways iphones are better than android. Android just fits better my needs, that's why I chose it.

I personaly never had that "unsupported file type" error message, but i rarely listen to music or watch video on my phone. From what you say, it probably is a DroidX problem, not and android one. Freezes also occur rarely for me, i think i pulled off the battery twice in a year and a half.

I hope the upcoming VLC release for android will help you in some way.

If you needed all that stuff (speaker charging dock, video on mobile, nazi zombies, ecc.) maybe the Droid X wasn't the perfect choice and an iphone was better. When you chose the DroidX there was any evidence of these issues in the motorola support forums?

Reviewing all apps in the apple store is a good thing as long as it stops unwanted viruses, spyware, etc. Any other restriction is not a good thing in my opinion, even porn. You must be free to install bad software if you want to. I agree search results can be improved, many apps are missing, and many other things too. 

Just check your needs before buying, then make a choice, iphone is not better than android, nor android is better than iphone, it's just personal.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Feb 24, 2011)

I already ditched my DroidX and bought the iPhone. And my friends who own android based devices wish they owned one too. They said, and i Quote "Every thing is so smooth and the keyboard is amazing!" People who use android based devices have to learn all the gadgets and gizmos and its like trying to find heaven in hell. And the Touch on the iPhone blew me away, It felt ten times better than the android platforms on display  

I live in wyoming and the only at&t store was in denver, so no luck. I was stuck with the DroidX and actually defended it from apple fanboys, just to make me feel better. I believe all android fans should at least use a Verizon apple iPhone for 1 month and I guarantee you won't go back to that android. (we only had Verizon here... Talk about a monopoly!)

And yes there are ALOT of ways android is better than the iPhone, But their failures outweigh their benefits. 

And from using my friends android device, it had the same problems as my DroidX, and he was in california so it was not a local problem


----------



## Johannes91 (Feb 24, 2011)

Erik said:


> Nokia: for people with simple phones or those who are dumb enough to think they have a good OS for Smartphones


What's so bad about Maemo? Nokia might've abandoned it, but I don't need their permission to run apt-get. My guess is you've never used it and calling others dumb just makes you feel good.

Not to mention that there is a usable port of Android to the N900. I don't need Nokia's approval to use it, either.


----------



## Erik (Feb 24, 2011)

Dude chill out or something... thing is just that they have a sinking ship so support and updates won't be there.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2011)

otsyke said:


> Wow, that looks like a big post against me.



He actually just keeps copying&pasting other people's articles from all over the web, I suggest to ignore him.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Feb 24, 2011)

Stefan said:


> He actually just keeps copying&pasting other people's articles from all over the web, I suggest to ignore him.


 

Yes I admit to copying and pasting that large post, But it said everything I was going to say. I just didn't want to type the thing. It actually had many points worth looking at so ignoring those facts would, ... well. Anyway if you were offended with that post I apologize. 

I will remove these post that were copied because of your post, Thanks Stefan 

And if you were curious to know the article it was from it was from 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20110131/tc_pcworld/headtoheadiphonevsandroid

Thanks for the advice and please don't ignore me


----------



## TheManInBlack (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I guess android is slowly catching up to us apple fanboys, but i believe apple will always be a step ahead, sort of how microsoft or sony is one step ahead in tech while nintendo lags behind, The thread is done with android gaining the most support with all the devices.


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 31, 2011)

The annoying thing about Apple is that everything has to be from Apple. iTunes, accessories... But I do love my iPod Touch. I like the way it runs, most of the apps are good. But I'll probably get an Android-based phone my next upgrade.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 31, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> sort of how microsoft or sony is one step ahead in tech while nintendo lags behind


 
I'm sure that's why Microsoft came out with their motion-sensor gaming console years after Nintendo did, and Sony couldn't even elaborate and just copied it with a light bulb on top.

None of your arguments have been backed by facts or made any sense.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 31, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> Well I guess android is slowly catching up to us apple fanboys, but i believe apple will always be a step ahead, sort of how microsoft or sony is one step ahead in tech while nintendo lags behind, The thread is done with android gaining the most support with all the devices.


 
Umm....it also has to do with pricepoint. Nintendo had the technology to do WiiMotionPlus when the Wii was first released, but it would've cost a lot more to do that. Instead, they went with a simpler system that had a lower cost. Looking at sales figures, they may have made the right decision.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 1, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> microsoft or sony is one step ahead in tech while nintendo lags behind


----------



## uniacto (Sep 14, 2012)

Let's necro this, since SIII and iPhone 5's are being announced


----------

